# "A brain in each hand"



## Pittsburgh Arnis (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi,
Recently I was reading an FMA Informative issue on Serrada Escrima.  The article nicely described the training methods.  One goal of the training is to develop both sides of the body such that the parrying hand has a mind of its own.  While this idea is a common theme among different styles of FMA, I thought the idea of having a "brain in each hand" was a great way for the author to provide a mental image.

Although I don't train Serrada Eskrima, I thought this topic might make for a nice discussion.  So let's talk about ways or training methods to achieve a "brain in each hand."


----------



## hoshin1600 (Feb 15, 2016)

Play the drums. It's called independence.  You want each limb doing its own thing.
Personally I don't think a Brain in each hand is truly possible. Meaning that each hand could be completely independent and free to react and respond in any possible way. I do believe that you can gain left ,right independent actions if you have a set number of reactions.
Therefore all you need to do is practice different reactions on each hand simultaneously.


----------



## Pittsburgh Arnis (Feb 15, 2016)

I like the idea of the drums!  I'm also thinking that Escrima Sinawali drills would help.


----------



## geezer (Feb 17, 2016)

Pittsburgh Arnis said:


> ...I thought the idea of having a "brain in each hand" was a great way for the author to provide a mental image.



Dunno. For me it conjures up an image of a very happy zombie with plenty to eat.


----------



## Pittsburgh Arnis (Feb 18, 2016)

geezer said:


> Dunno. For me it conjures up an image of a very happy zombie with plenty to eat.


----------

